# "Autostart" unter Linux



## dave (25. August 2002)

Hallo!

Ich will bei jedem booten von nem Sambaserver eine aktuelle Host-Datei kopieren.

Das Shellscript dazu krieg ich hin, aber wie ruf ich es bei jedem Start auf?

Muss es in einen von den rcn.d Ordnern? Wenn ja in welchen?

Ach ja, es ist Debian 3.0, falls das was ausmacht..

danke schonmal!


----------



## Christian Fein (25. August 2002)

http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/init.html

;-)

gruss.
Der Runlevel der für dich interressant währe = 5


----------



## dave (25. August 2002)

Hmm, ok danke schonmal!

Warum gerade Runlevel 5?

Ist denn da schon alles geladen, was für man für den Netzwerkzugriff braucht?

Was bedeuten denn die Runlevel jeweils?


----------



## Christian Fein (25. August 2002)

Von distribution zu distribution verschieden.

runlevel gibts für
Einuser system (root) für wartungsarbeiten
Mehruser mit netzwerk (also voll) - 5
reboot - 6 
halt - 1


----------

